# Krakow Film Music Festival 2020



## Skony85 (Mar 6, 2020)

Krakow Film Music Festival is organising "FMF Young Talent Award 2020 contest". The contest is open for applications from young composers (under the age of 35) until March 25, 2020. This year the contestants will be challenged with the popular Netflix production – their task will be to create a composition for an excerpt from the first episode of the third season of _The Crown_. 

More information here:








Festiwal Muzyki Filmowej w Krakowie







fmf.fm


----------



## bryla (Mar 6, 2020)

I encourage everyone eligible to participate. It's a great festival and many of the winners have had succesful careers after this.


----------



## VHCMusic (Mar 6, 2020)

Sounds interesting but I couldn't find the application form!


----------



## Skony85 (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi,

This is the link for the application form:



http://fmf.fm/images/upload/YTA_Materials.zip



Regards


----------



## becolossal (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm not eligible given my wisdom (euphemism for OLD), but would be grateful if anyone who does enter would be willing to share the excerpt being used for the competition!


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 9, 2020)

Damn it. I’m 39. Guess that means I’m as old as dirt and no longer qualify as anyone that can or should write music anymore.

Good luck to all younglings.


----------



## Jamierobb1988 (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you for the heads up


----------

